# Halloween Hits by Dan Augustine



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The latest "Halloween Hits" compilation by Dan Augustine is ready ... NOW GO GET IT!
Halloween HIts 2012!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, heading over there now! Spencer's 2012 SAP music mix is also up on his blog if you're interested. http://sapmusic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks .. I'm rocking to SAP's 2009 mix right now ... great stuff. And thanks for your comment. Not many comments around here.


----------

